# Harmony



## bamse2008 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello my friends.I took courage to share with you one of my lates the projects.This setup has approximately one month.The image will say everything.Thanks.

Tank size:65x35x35 
Ilumination:4x18W osram lumilux 865 
Filtration:tetratec external 600l/h,all with siporax(biological filtration)
Substrat:Teralit Aquamedic 
Fertilization:Tropica Plant Nutrition Plus(N si P),Dennerle E 15,Seachem Floruish Excel
Co2 presurized,1b/s
Flora:glosostigma elatinoides,x moss,pogostemon helferi 
Fauna:Naked microrasbora(10) and red chery


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The P.helferi looks incredibly healthy.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

It looks like every thing is filling in nicely.


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

Well......well....well, the glossostigma sprawling very evenly. It's going to be a beautiful planted tank. Keep it up.


----------



## bamse2008 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the comment,i hope will be a nice tank.
Regards


----------



## Lionsfan (Jul 21, 2008)

That is going to be one thick carpet of glosso. It is going to look sharp. 
Scott


----------

